# Shibaura's Ford/New Holland Equivalent



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

New to the forum here. I purchased (last June) a refurb'd Shibaura SD-1603 (2WD, 3 CYL, ~19HP). It's been great thus far, but I need to know what the equivalent Ford/New Holland tractor is so I can get some manuals. I'd appreciate any help from you pros out there! Thanks...


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Pepfoot,

To the best of my knowledge Shibaura does not manufacture an exact twin model to their Ford-New Holland import Line.

Probably the best and most familiar with Shibaura in this country is Buck at EFC. (http://www.efcconstruction.com) He can help with the closest model manual avaiable.

Mark


----------



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

Excellent, Mark...thanks!!!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Let us know what you find out, and don't be a stranger !


----------

